
Elon Musk warns: AI will make life meaningless - ashitlerferad
http://nypost.com/2017/02/17/elon-musk-thinks-artificial-intelligence-will-destroy-the-meaning-of-life/amp/
======
jelliclesfarm
Everytime I hear about what Elon Musk et al have to say about future AI, I
think of Asimov's Multivac/AC in The Last Question.

------
shams93
Actually it could do the opposite, we assume that everyone wants to spend
their lives doing boring, repetitive work that is better handled by machines.
Who wouldn't rather have the resources to take the rock band on tour, or go
mountain climbing or compete in surfing tournaments? Or make art or do pure
scientific research?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
The problem is when AI can make art and do pure scientific research. And play
better music than you that people would rather go listen to.

~~~
dragonsky67
Interestingly enough, the bands that I go to see are not the best musicians,
they are the ones that entertain me. I'm not sure that AI will be able to do
that for quite some time.

------
jaimex2
Video games. Problem solved.

